# Please help! My dog pees everywhere...



## MissChi (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi everyone I am new to the forum and have joined because I am in desperate need of help with my little chihuahua Wilson. 

He is my life and the cutest little thing ever and I have had him as a pup. 3 years on and he is still peeing in the house ruining all our floors. He is cage trained and also pees through the bars of his cage at night. 

At first I took him to a pet behaviourist about 2 years ago and although we did not pay for private sessions we did take him to a dog class where there were lots of other chihuahua's for him to mix with and get used to being around other dogs. After speaking to the lady who took the class she advised that it may be normal for his age and he just needs taken out for walks more due to a small bladder.

So this is what i tried and it still didnt make a difference. Recently i have been at my wits end clearing up pee every morning that I paid a pet behaviourist to come to my house to help. He was amazing and taught me a lot and as a result my dog is great with other dogs in the street and no longer pees everywhere as much and is generally a well behaved dog now.

The only problem is that he still continues to pee through the bars of his cage. Every morning i wake to a mess and in the last few days he has peed on my brand new couch and tonight he has peed on my bed right infront of me. I am so stressed and dont know what to do as my house is ruined. I am sick of clearing up after him for the last 3 years but i dont want to give him away as he is part of the family and it would break my heart. 

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated as i dont know what to do anymore.

Thanks for reading,

Lindsay


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe take to a vet for advice , also i have heard that it all depends what you use to clean up with where the dog has wet,, not sure which is the best to use for this hopefully someone will come in here with the best idea on what to use.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MissChi said:


> Hi everyone I am new to the forum and have joined because I am in desperate need of help with my little chihuahua Wilson.
> 
> He is my life and the cutest little thing ever and I have had him as a pup. 3 years on and he is still peeing in the house ruining all our floors. He is cage trained and also pees through the bars of his cage at night.
> 
> ...


Have you ever had him checked out medically to make sure there is no medical reason why he needs to pee so often? Even simple urinary tract infections can cause dogs to pee more often and loose control. There are other things too, like crystals can form in the urine, bladder stones and other things. So if you have never got him checked out then it may be worth it. It could be medical and that may solve it.

If it proves that he is OK medical wise, then I would perhaps trying going back to absolute basics in toilet training with him. Taking him out every 30/45 minutes as you would a puppy. If he starts to go, then use a name, eventually they associate the word with the deed and you should be able to use it as a toilet cue. When he is finished lots of praise and give him one or two of his most favourite treats. You need to look out for circling,sratching and sniffind about, they are signs usually they are looking for somewhere to go, get him out quick if you see it. They especially usually need to go, after eating, playing,drinking and especially sleeping so get him out then too. If he doesnt go through the night, then either have him within sight and sound of you and if he wakes or stirs pop him out and then back to bed with no fuss, or set an alarm and take him out once or twice in the night that way for a week or two and see if he gets the idea. If he has an accident hard as it is dont get angry and tell him off, it can make them more likely to sneak off and do it, or not go in front of you while you are trying to train him to go outside. Also use a proper pet cleaner, once for urine and feaces, any smells left encourages them to keep doing it in the same places.

Its going to be a chore for a few weeks, but by giving him every opportunity to only go outside, Using a "word" when he starts to later use as a toilet cue,
and praising and given him his favourite treats (which he now only gets for toileting no other time) to re-inforce its the right place. Hopefully you may be able to get him sorted. providing of course he also gets a clean bill of health too.


----------



## MissChi (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi thanks for the reply.

I took him to the vet just in case there was anything medically wrong and they said he is healthy. My vet is also a pet behaviourist and gave me a few ideas to try like swapping his cage with a brand new one (which was costly), buying him new blankets and cleaning up with a liquid she gave me from the clinic which takes oudors out of furnishings. I have been trying all of these things but still he is peeing. 

Thanks again
Lindsay


----------



## MissChi (Sep 10, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Have you ever had him checked out medically to make sure there is no medical reason why he needs to pee so often? Even simple urinary tract infections can cause dogs to pee more often and loose control. There are other things too, like crystals can form in the urine, bladder stones and other things. So if you have never got him checked out then it may be worth it. It could be medical and that may solve it.
> 
> If it proves that he is OK medical wise, then I would perhaps trying going back to absolute basics in toilet training with him. Taking him out every 30/45 minutes as you would a puppy. If he starts to go, then use a name, eventually they associate the word with the deed and you should be able to use it as a toilet cue. When he is finished lots of praise and give him one or two of his most favourite treats. You need to look out for circling,sratching and sniffind about, they are signs usually they are looking for somewhere to go, get him out quick if you see it. They especially usually need to go, after eating, playing,drinking and especially sleeping so get him out then too. If he doesnt go through the night, then either have him within sight and sound of you and if he wakes or stirs pop him out and then back to bed with no fuss, or set an alarm and take him out once or twice in the night that way for a week or two and see if he gets the idea. If he has an accident hard as it is dont get angry and tell him off, it can make them more likely to sneak off and do it, or not go in front of you while you are trying to train him to go outside. Also use a proper pet cleaner, once for urine and feaces, any smells left encourages them to keep doing it in the same places.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the advice, however all of these things we have tried tirelessly with unfortunately. We take him out 15/20 mins after eating. We watch for the sniffing and running around in circles. He actually knows how to tell us he needs out and regularly does this by coming right up to my face and scratching with his paw. We then take him out a long walk and he often comes back in the house and still pees up against the TV unit or table.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Is he entire? maybe he is scent marking?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Have a think about asking the vet to run some blood tests...its worth checking that everthing inside is working as it should..


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Watching this thread with interest as my friend's little boy Chi is exactly the same, & also her Chi x bitch, who sometimes wees in her sleep ( & has actually just peed on my cushion!! )


----------



## wayne alexander (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, Had similar probs with out Cocker spaniel pup although he did not pee in his crate. I tried Karvol drops around the area he pees. After it is cleaned put a few drops on the floor. They hate the menthol smell and discourages them.
if u see ur dog go to the area and smell it then its a good indicator that it needs a pee. Spring into action and go outside with your dog. 
once it goes lots of praise needed. A treat would be good. 
It's so hard work I know and hopefuly You will crack it and the dog has no medical issues.
Thanks


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Is he entire? maybe he is scent marking?


This is what I was wondering! My Chi had just started displaying this behaviour (of being a pee monster!!) when I had him neutered. He was starting to cock his leg in the house and also embaressingly up other dog walkers!! It all stopped after neutering though.
Alot of little dogs also dont like going out in the cold and wet to go to the toilet. My lot use puppy pads, have a dog flap into a run and go on walks so every option really. Its not a solution but you could try giving him a potty area indoors and see if he took to it?? (although you would need a pad taped to a wall as well as the floor for when he cocks his leg.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

> He is cage trained and also pees through the bars of his cage at night.


IMHO, this is very unusual. Unless unable go elsewhere most dogs will hold it until totally bursting before passing urine/stool near were they sleep.

Scent marking is about marking territory posts - not labelling their bed. I can't help but wonder if this was a puppy-mill habit, such pups are often trained into defecation where they sleep as there is no care/space to allow the natural process of toilet area and separate living/play/sleep area.

Three years is a long time to be doing this. Treat as a bed wetting child: Limit access to water after a particular time before bed, going for a walk encourages defecation and scent marking to empty the bladder - so time the evening walk to allow for this. (A scent marking piss is just two or three squirts rather than a sustained bladder emptying stream.)

Also look at what and when you are feeding him.

He does not *need* a full sized meal at night time.

You have confirmed with the vet that the dog is not diabetic?

Is the house centrally heated? 
If the air is dry/warm this will encourage him to drink and therefore urinate.

To clean the area affected - White Vinegar (just the clear distilled stuff) is fine - wash the area with soapy water then use a hand sprayer filled with neat vinegar. (Buy from an Asian supermarket - you get litres for the price the supermarkets charge for a small bottle)

I would not change the cage - but I would really clean it - and replace blankets.

It's natural for a dog to scent mark over the scent of another dog - if you can't stop pissing in the house totally - assign a pissing post (I'm thinking of a cat scratch post with some absorbent stuff in a tray at the base of the post - to encourage it's use seed the post with a sample of dog urine taken from a lamp post.).

HTH


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hi . its a very unusual behaviour for a dog of that age , you mention you've had him checked over at the vets was this recently? if not i'd get him checked again and is he entire?


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

If he is entire I would say he's marking. Small dogs (chis especially) are notorious for being markers! I've only met 2 entire male chis who haven't marked like crazy!!

If he is entire I'd suggest getting him neutered and you are also going to have to train him like mad. Go back to basics like he's a puppy and you can also get belly bands so if he pees he pees on himself not your furniture etc, it's not nice but it's a better option than getting rid of him for peeing. Also get a cleaner than removes the smell urine, there are specific ones out there idk what they are called sorry. 


Take him out hourly so he goes you need to train him
So he knows he goes outside. Don't give himthe chance to go
In the house. Don't give him free run until he is totally trained he'll have to be where you are


----------

